# Gar not eating



## Takemefishing (Feb 17, 2009)

I recently aquired a Gar that doesn't seem to be eating. I have had him for roughly 2 weeks now. I feed the fish in the tank Brine shrimp,Cichlid pellets and Plankton. I would hate to have to put live food (such as minnows) in my tank, But if I have to hand feed him, I will. Any ideas on some food he may eat? Sorry the picture isn't a very clear one. I think it's a florida gar :roll: I'm not really 100% on this, maybe someone with more knowledge can tell.


----------



## SupeDM (Jan 26, 2009)

Well Ill spare you the what size tank and what tankmates questions. I had a gar for a couple years and the only thing he ever ate was minnows that I purchased at the bait store. Because he was an ambush predator. He would not initially eat anything dead. After quite some time feeding these minnows I actually got him acclimated to eating dead ones. But I had to give him away the last time I moved. Have you tried feeders. Two weeks is quite some time to not be eating so I would try some different things. The longer he goes hungry the weaker his immune system will get.


----------



## Robin (Sep 18, 2002)

Is the fish swimming around the tank normally? Or is it sitting, hiding or hanging at the top?
Is it breathing normally? Any marks on its body? Fungus-y looking areas?

With a new fish sometimes it's just a matter of giving him time to get comfortable in his new surroundings AND offering him food he wants to eat but you also want to be sure that the fish isn't sick. 
Can you ask the person/store that you got the Gar from what it was eating?

Robin


----------



## Robin (Sep 18, 2002)

http://www.fishforums.com/forum/u-s-nat ... a-gar.html

Just did a quick google search on Florida Gars-some good info here on them plus a link to some pictures to hopefully help you id your fish.

Sounds like they DO prefer live food and VERY LARGE tanks. . .

Robin


----------

